# Mar revolto 2009-11-05



## Brigantia (5 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

Boas, deixo aqui algumas fotos e vídeos da agitação marítima de hoje. 

Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas fotos, mas é melhor que nada

Fotos desta tarde na Nazaré.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

Muito bem Brigantina, muito bem.

Sabes precisar a altura aproximada das ondas?


----------



## Brigantia (5 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

Pedro disse:


> Sabes precisar a altura aproximada das ondas?



Talvez uns 4 a 5 metros.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 21:09)

O que não vale morar perto do mar para testemunhar ao vivo a sua bela força! 

Muito bom Brigantia!


----------



## Z13 (5 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

Artista!!!

O mar estava óptimo para o surf!

Não dava para tirar as fotos mais perto???


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Porreironas pá


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Grandes ondas!

Bonitas fotos, perante o crepúsculo!


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2009 às 00:07)

Belas fotos Brigantia

Em Bragança fotografas neve e na Nazaré fotografas ondas


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Nov 2009 às 01:43)

Boas

Belas fotos e ondas, isso é a praia do Norte?

Nessa praia existe um campeonato de ondas grandes.

Aqui fica a noticia

Os melhores bodyboarders regressam à Praia do Norte
Sumol Nazaré Special Edition
09-10-2009 


O Sumol Nazaré Special Edition está de regresso. Pela quarta vez, a Praia do Norte, na Nazaré, é a anfitriã do campeonato em que os melhores atletas da modalidade se enfrentam nas melhores ondas do país.

De modo a garantir as condições de excelência, o período de espera situa-se entre 10 a 29 de Novembro. A perfeição, tamanho e força das ondas da Nazaré são a bandeira viva da competição que, com uma fórmula única e especial, já mudou o modo de olhar o bodyboard para o público em geral. 

Considerada a onda rainha da Nazaré e uma das mais respeitadas de todo o litoral europeu, a Praia do Norte é conhecida pelas suas ondas perfeitas que podem ir facilmente até aos seis metros de altura. Na edição passada, as ondas nazarenas impuseram o respeito na Praia do Norte, atingindo os cinco metros de altura e apelando à coragem e perícia dos bodyboarders presentes. 

Mas nem só as ondas tornam o SNSE um campeonato à parte. Os participantes foram eleitos por um painel de dez personalidades ligadas ao bodyboard e entre os convidados encontram-se atletas do topo do ranking da International Bodyboard Association (IBA), num total de 20 atletas nacionais e internacionais. O evento vai ser transmitido em tempo real e em directo da Praia da Nazaré, através de Web cast. 

Luís “Porkito” Pereira foi o grande vencedor da terceira edição do SNSE, tendo vencido o campeonato também em 2005. O jovem Jaime Jesus ganhou o prémio para o maior Wipe Out, cuja fotografia foi vencedora do 3º Prémio World Press Photo na categoria Desporto. Manuel Centeno (Campeão Mundial – ISA Games e Europeu) arrecadou o prémio para a melhor onda do campeonato, num dia em que o futuro da modalidade ficou assegurado: quatro atletas com menos de 22 anos – o segundo classificado tem apenas 17 – conseguiram ficar entre os oito primeiros classificados.

Depois de três edições que marcaram a história do Bodyboard nacional e internacional, a quarta edição do Sumol Nazaré Special Edition é promessa de muitas e grandes ondas e um espectáculo surpreendente.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 07:54)

Olá

São de facto belas cenas…

Conheço perfeitamente essa praia e boa parte das vezes só mesmo para banhos de sol, porque até com dias de mar mais calmo, as ondas aqui junto à “pedra do Guilhim” ( ao farol), são um resultado de um ligeiro desvio na linha de praia que desde S. Pedro de Moel com orientação quase NW e ao terminar esta linha de areia nesta Praia do norte, existe uma extensão de cerca de 1 a 2 km de costa orientada a Oeste.

O que é um facto é que a rebentação neste extensão de areia é diferente e com uma energia daquelas! 
Adoro nadar no mar, mas até com ele calmo “aqui” há que ter muito cuidado!
Já na Nazaré, na minha opinião é das praias mais fantásticas que já frequentei para o fazer dada a transparência das águas e perfeição das ondas…, que saudades…


----------



## Liliana15 (10 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

Boas Fotos Bringatia...

Belas Ondas...


----------

